# Urgências closure in Coimbra



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

For anybody in the Coimbra area, Urgências at the at Hospital dos Covões have now closed totally at weekends (previously daytime only.) The A and E is now only open Monday to Friday daytime to 8pm. According to the doctor I was speaking to it is only a matter of time before the department closes totally.

Alternative facilities are available at the University Hospital.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

*A U turn*

So it's not just the British government that can make U turns. It has now been decided that it might be a better idea to postpone the weekend closures until after the next elections in October.

Politicians eh!


----------

